# IGF DES?



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive been reading on a site that sells peps about this igf DES being the most potent form of igf , whats the differance between this and the lr3?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

i think its just down to the half lives of each lr3 is long acting which makes it good for am shots where as des is better for pre or post workout shots the hype is that des makes the amino acids saturate your receptors better.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

It's the same peptide but a different analogue, the DES is faster acting and also more potent, DES has the ability to interact with the igf receptor even after it becomes damaged by lactic acid during training which is seemingly a major limiting factor of standard LR3.

I still wouldn't use either post WO though


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So which is better LR3 or DES type. I'm looking to bridge with IGF between cycles. Does LR3 have to be morning and DES Post workout?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

StephenC said:


> It's the same peptide but a different analogue, the DES is faster acting and also more potent, DES has the ability to interact with the igf receptor even after it becomes damaged by lactic acid during training which is seemingly a major limiting factor of standard LR3.
> 
> I still wouldn't use either post WO though


Nice info thanks. What do you interpret when you mention it's degree of potency? Cheers mate


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Beasted said:


> So which is better LR3 or DES type. I'm looking to bridge with IGF between cycles. Does LR3 have to be morning and DES Post workout?


DES is more powerful but plenty of people have been using standard LR3 for long enough.

If I were "bridging" I'd be using ghrp/mod grf initially and adding igf as an extra if I could afford it.

Oh and as per my above post I wouldn't use either post workout.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

freeline said:


> Nice info thanks. What do you interpret when you mention it's degree of potency? Cheers mate


50mg DES seems as powerful as 100mcg LR3 (although that's a misnomer as DES is an LR3 analogue also)

from my Reading the IGF receptor in the body changes when lactic acid is introduced (during training) and LR3 is unable to attach itself to these "damaged" receptors whereas DES still has the ability to attach itself when disfigured.

My terms may not be right but I think you get the rough idea?

I need to do a bit more research on it when I get time.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

StephenC said:


> 50mg DES seems as powerful as 100mcg LR3 (although that's a misnomer as DES is an LR3 analogue also)
> 
> from my Reading the IGF receptor in the body changes when lactic acid is introduced (during training) and LR3 is unable to attach itself to these "damaged" receptors whereas DES still has the ability to attach itself when disfigured.
> 
> ...


laymans work good with me. thanks for that.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

StephenC said:


> DES is more powerful but plenty of people have been using standard LR3 for long enough.
> 
> If I were "bridging" I'd be using ghrp/mod grf initially and adding igf as an extra if I could afford it.
> 
> Oh and as per my above post I wouldn't use either post workout.


why wouldnt you use DES pwo , it sounds like it could work well


----------

